# Crossbows



## jdc123 (Sep 22, 2013)

Here in MS everyone can use a crossbow during archery season this year. I'd rather they hadn't done it, but I will probably wind up getting one. Anybody here use one to hunt with? How did it change archery season in your state? I'm glad to get more folks hunting but I really enjoyed the challenge and having the woods less crowded.:bang:


----------



## RVALUE (Sep 22, 2013)

Didn't change ours at all.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 22, 2013)

Didn't change ours and i don't own one. I'm anxious to hunt with my new Hoyt Matrix G3 carbon bow,i've been shooting it for about a month now so i'm used to shooting it now.
.


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 22, 2013)

RVALUE said:


> Didn't change ours at all.



Ya'll have had it for a while now haven't you? I use to work with some folks over that way and they seemed to enjoy using the crossbows.


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 22, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Didn't change ours and i don't own one. I'm anxious to hunt with my new Hoyt Matrix G3 carbon bow,i've been shooting it for about a month now so i'm used to shooting it now.
> .



Nice bow.


----------



## RVALUE (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm a bit out of the loop, but most still use a regular compound and not a crossbow. We handicaps use a crossbow. (I have a ten point with a crank handle because of my fake back.) But I have never hunted with it, (no time).


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 23, 2013)

Didn't seem to change any thing here in our area.Talked to the fellow who hunts the property next to ours and he has use a cross bow for several years after and accident. He says the range isn't much better than a good compound. Said it may be a little more accrurte if a scope is mounted but you still have to have the deer get with in range. He also said a second shot usally doesn't ha[ppen because of the slowness of reloading and the noise.

 Al


----------

